# Nissan GT-R discontinued in Europe because of emissions regulations



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Nissan GT-R discontinued in Europe because of emissions regulations


----------



## crepr12 (May 29, 2021)

So other car builders can meet Euro standards, but Nissan can't or doesn't want to meet them...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's not worth the effort for a model at the end of its run anyway


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I think the latter is true. After the Ghosn scandal Nissan HQ announced it would be pulling out of the Sports Car market in Europe (which geographically includes the UK) in order to save $3bn per annum.
The Z replacement was the first to go (or not arrive!)
This is the final step in that plan.


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Just look at the current Nissan UK lineup. All of the vehicles are 5 door SUVs with 1 Hatchback (5 doors too). Never seen a more abysmal lineup.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

They do still have 370Zs and GT-Rs in their used section though! Nismo at £147k anyone?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

megalomaniac said:


> Just look at the current Nissan UK lineup. All of the vehicles are 5 door SUVs with 1 Hatchback (5 doors too). Never seen a more abysmal lineup.
> 
> View attachment 272334


This is in due part to the Nissan UK team. When we helped with the R35 launch they had no clue and most just thought they were selling tin...there were a few people that cared but most didn't even care and flipped from one manufacturer to another


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I'd agree with that. Apart from the exceptions most staff seemed to almost be work experience level. Plus they get rotated every few months. And Nissan UK didnt appear to fight for budgets each year until there was no money left for sports car models marketing and support.
Dealers I've spoken to have commented that when they had queries they were just passed round and round. Senior management were to blame for all of the above.
Once the two notables moved on to pastures new it was all downhill from then....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It is very hard to get anything out of Nissan UK, as a Club (GTRDC) we did get some purchase for a couple of years but now the car is ended I imagine they'll not be interested anymore.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Official: Nissan GT-R axed in Europe after 13 years on sale | Autocar


Long-serving supercar falls victim to strict new engine noise limits; still no word on a replacement




www.autocar.co.uk


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Thats that then. This jumped out at me "The final examples of the GT-R will arrive in the UK in summer....."

Summer would be fine by me.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Megalomaniac wrote "Just look at the current Nissan UK lineup. All of the vehicles are 5 door SUVs with 1 Hatchback (5 doors too). Never seen a more abysmal lineup."

I think Toyota's line-up is even worse - yes they have the Supra and GT86 (tiny sales figures for both presumably), but everything else they sell is just awful. Japanese manufacturers really seem to have lost their way in the last few years, which is a great shame for Japanese car enthusiasts.


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

lordretsudo said:


> Megalomaniac wrote "Just look at the current Nissan UK lineup. All of the vehicles are 5 door SUVs with 1 Hatchback (5 doors too). Never seen a more abysmal lineup."
> 
> I think Toyota's line-up is even worse - yes they have the Supra and GT86 (tiny sales figures for both presumably), but everything else they sell is just awful. Japanese manufacturers really seem to have lost their way in the last few years, which is a great shame for Japanese car enthusiasts.


Don't forget the Yaris GR


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There probably marketing the vehicles that offer the best return for them as a company.

Cosworth,Tickford, you never hear of companies like this anymore working in collaboration to produce some good cars


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

my. Previous threads stated the same
why produce an aging platform & low sales etc


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> Thats that then. This jumped out at me "The final examples of the GT-R will arrive in the UK in summer....."
> 
> Summer would be fine by me.


In the evo magazine they say production is ending in March, I take it ,if that’s correct, the orders coming to the UK will be built by then?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I assume so Will, I am not sure how long it takes for shipping/port clearance to the dealer (2 months perhaps), and whether the cars have to be built by a certain time to be imported here before the noise & speed limiter regs kick in.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Also factor in other markets 

uk is waaaaay down the list


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

did they not register Evo’s as std cars before tuning them to get around certain criteria?


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

The VR38DETT is too old and to get it to pass modern EU emissions is more money than Nissan is willing to invest into a car that barely sells at all anymore.


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> I think the latter is true. After the Ghosn scandal Nissan HQ announced it would be pulling out of the Sports Car market in Europe (which geographically includes the UK) in order to save $3bn per annum.
> The Z replacement was the first to go (or not arrive!)
> This is the final step in that plan.


When they cite a saving of $3bn per annum by doing this, are they essentially saying they would have lost money by selling sports cars in the UK/Europe? Or basically it's capital they'd rather spend elsewhere when considering the costs involved. Maybe it's just me but I find it an odd statement, surely if you've gone to the trouble of spending money on developing a car you want to sell it in as many areas as possible?

I understand it's not that simple as you have to factor in costs to ensure the vehicle is compliant in each region etc but I would have thought it's still worth the effort to generate max profit.

I hope we still see an R36 in the UK eventually!


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

Sad news, will they continue to make parts available and how does this new impact car values?


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

white gtr 35 said:


> Sad news, will they continue to make parts available and how does this new impact car values?


In reality most parts (unless you are in warranty) we get from specialists. Its only big ticket items like a whole casing of something that would be an issue but why fret the R32/33/34, Jaguar E Type, Old Evos, Subaru's, MK1 and 2 Supras, MG's, etc (just thrown in a few random ones). All still being catered for decades after they stop selling them.

The main concerns for me will be as cars get quieter cars like ours 'will' be targeted so we will need to get good catalyst solutions for modified cars and will need to go to more quiet exhausts if we want to keep.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry if this is a silly question, but does anyone know if any dealers have any brand new cars in stock, or if it's possible to still order one?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Absolutely no to both I'm afraid!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

That is the case... However, there is just a chance, and probably a very, very slim one, that someone who ordered one of the last batch that are coming, may not be able to take delivery.
Keep watching the dealers' sales lists...


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

JohnFK said:


> That is the case... However, there is just a chance, and probably a very, very slim one, that someone who ordered one of the last batch that are coming, may not be able to take delivery.
> Keep watching the dealers' sales lists...


That’s a good point. When I purchased my nismo it was because the customer could not take delivery. Peoples circumstances change.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I'd be surprised if some dealers haven't placed their own orders for stock and they'll be on the market when the cars arrive in the UK.


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

….. and the effect of this news on short and long term residue values?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

SKNAM said:


> I'd be surprised if some dealers haven't placed their own orders for stock and they'll be on the market when the cars arrive in the UK.


I do not think that has happened, as the last 9 to arrive in the country are all accounted for!


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I suspect you are right Toni if you know there are 9 ordered. My previous post was from when I remember my brother bought a Ford Puma Racing and he was told they were all sold out in the UK (even though I think Ford had trouble selling them, they were pretty pricey at the time) but a UK dealer "found" one. When he got the V5 he had an unpleasant surprise. It turned out he wasn't the first owner - that was a Spanish Ford dealer who had ordered 3 rhd UK spec cars, his being one. I've always been a little sceptical since. When people know cars are limited some will speculate and clearly that is what happened. Mind you, 20+ years ago now and times change.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Defo values will remain strong 

enjoyed my 500 miles today trip out 

always turns heads. It is just a car tho. Can’t see anyway being brought in

the oz guys have started to target early cars, 

parts won’t be an issue, unless. You thinking 20 years down the line & let’s face it most of us would have shipped them on


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

SKNAM said:


> I suspect you are right Toni if you know there are 9 ordered. My previous post was from when I remember my brother bought a Ford Puma Racing and he was told they were all sold out in the UK (even though I think Ford had trouble selling them, they were pretty pricey at the time) but a UK dealer "found" one. When he got the V5 he had an unpleasant surprise. It turned out he wasn't the first owner - that was a Spanish Ford dealer who had ordered 3 rhd UK spec cars, his being one. I've always been a little sceptical since. When people know cars are limited some will speculate and clearly that is what happened. Mind you, 20+ years ago now and times change.


In reality dealers haven’t been able to make a GTR order since last May/June. The 9 of us with accepted orders are very lucky, and I‘m not sure I will believe it until they turn up! There is absolutely no other UK orders coming we are told….could an EU dealer have ordered a UK spec? Maybe.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks tonigmr2, JohnFK, Will64 & SKNAM


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Let’s be 100% honest here.

Nissan have gone woke and are pushing the green agenda - electric crap is their future.

End of an era, dull soulless battery toss will be their intention with any future “GT-R”.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

I dont believe it's 'woke' whatever that means as everyone seems to interpret that word to what ever they see as being bad.

Why is electric crap? Must admit one of the best cars I've driven recently is my wife's iPace. She laughed at the petrol issue a few months ago and we have solar on the roof. Maybe I'm woke but hell I'm saving a load on energy and the gov pays me now every quarter.

But depending on fossil fuel is a dead-end as its a finite resource. Time to move on, we had protesters when we moved from horses . Embrace the inevitable, resistance is futile. The future is green but if not there is always Russia.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s like suggesting Mazda should re introduce the rx7 but with a single turbo lol 😂 

times move on your looking at a halo car that does not fit in the uk - eu 

there will be another im sure but japan only or for 150k etc into Europe 

emissions , chip shortages etc all play a part 

if you ran a business at a loss for an SKU would you still provide it ? Many companies do but a lot do not & I think the EV revolution is in full swing 

tbh I’m going to fully charged show in Amsterdam to check out the evs 

we all love the gtr & we all had the chance to buy a new one, many didnt


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Nissan is a huge company that needs to balance the books, it's not Pagani run by an enthusiast who still needs to balance the books. 

Their marketing team will come up with a halo car of some sort but I imagine it's something similar to a GR Yaris rather than an R35 but that's being optimistic. As of now Nissan share prices is trading at 25% of Toyota price.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

The way I see it Nissan has been at a crossroads for a while. Either they go full supercar with the GT-R to keep up in the performance wars that they started with the R35 or they go retro. Anything in between is basically just going to be the R35 as it is now.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

lordretsudo said:


> Megalomaniac wrote "Just look at the current Nissan UK lineup. All of the vehicles are 5 door SUVs with 1 Hatchback (5 doors too). Never seen a more abysmal lineup."
> 
> I think Toyota's line-up is even worse - yes they have the Supra and GT86 (tiny sales figures for both presumably), but everything else they sell is just awful. Japanese manufacturers really seem to have lost their way in the last few years, which is a great shame for Japanese car enthusiasts.


Id have to disagree with you on this. They have the Supra and GT86 but they also have the GR yaris and the GR corolla (which is being annouced on the 1st of april).

We ordered a new corolla touring hybrid for July. Its black in the GR spec. Looks fantastic. Its identical to this.










When we looked at nissan, there was nothing like it or even close to it that suited. Not to mention the qashqai was smaller and dearer lol.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

Weeked said:


> Wow, that's insane!! I heard you guys have stupid taxes but was not expecting that high.
> 
> that's what I'm saying, they don't care about the environment they just want to justify a way to take your money. Same with the congestion tax and ULEZ. How do they improve the air quality if all they do it take money from you to drive there. At the end of the day you will keep on driving there only difference is you pay for it this time .
> 
> ...


Yep 😭 sure CBA's over here cost nearly as much as an EBA in the UK. We get absolutely shafted lol.









Cars For Sale in Ireland | DoneDeal


Discover 66,250 New & Used Cars For Sale in Ireland on DoneDeal. Buy & Sell on Ireland's Largest Cars Marketplace. Now with Car Finance from Trusted Dealers.




www.donedeal.ie





Thats a hilarious photo. The irony 🤣🤣


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Any Moderators out there? Any chance we can get this thread back on topic by moving posts from around #43 into a separate thread, perhaps called "EVs vs ICEs"


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

The passion  .


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

JohnFK said:


> Any Moderators out there? Any chance we can get this thread back on topic by moving posts from around #43 into a separate thread, perhaps called "EVs vs ICEs"


Yes I will tidy it have been watching.

Right anyone who wants to argue about EV and batteries go here:


https://www.gtr.co.uk/threads/ev-vs-ice.576540/



I will be deleting any off topic posts in this thread.


----------



## Knot Schure (Mar 10, 2021)

GTS20s said:


> Yep 😭 sure CBA's over here cost nearly as much as an EBA in the UK. We get absolutely shafted lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hows the 'craic' horse? (Lived in Dub for a year).

Anyway, I'll see your Ireland, and raise you one Thailand, for GTR-35 prices...

Behold:










5.3M THB = 119859.50 GBP. 
So that is the 'low end'.

And...










29,900,000 THB = 676188.50 GBP. As for the other typical high-end prices, 9,300,000 THB = 210319.50 GBP.

And I am not allowed to import my car to Thailand premenantly, and only temporarily if I pay all the import taxes in advance, which I lose if the car is stolen.

We would dream of your Irish prices.

Talk ta ya,

Me.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Crazy prices, are even higher than in Australia.


----------



## Knot Schure (Mar 10, 2021)

mondie said:


> Crazy prices, are even higher than in Australia.


Yup, but on the plus side, labour costs are nothing, so modding, servicing, repairing, are all inconsequential. 
So we have a huge modding scene.
Which I enjoy to see (when done right).


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

mondie said:


> Crazy prices, are even higher than in Australia.


Partly because Thailands import duty is significantly higher at 80% as compared to 5% for Australia


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

A lot of Asian countries want there sales to come from there countries manufacturing, that’s why duties are heavy.


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Skint said:


> A lot of Asian countries want there sales to come from there countries manufacturing, that’s why duties are heavy.


That's economics for you. Singapore has the highest import tax for a totally different reason.


----------

